# Lamb for the first time



## zsolo (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I got a small lamb roast and going to rub it down with some greek rub and smoke it for a bit. Wish me luck. it is only about 2.5 lbs. should not tae that long.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 16, 2010)

Good luck and don't forget the Qview


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 16, 2010)

Lamb is wonderful just don't cook it too much. You want to eat it on the pink side.


----------

